# Peoples obsession with music



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I just don't understand... Like ok musics cool or whatever but I just don't see what the big deal is. It's music.. I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.


just seems like people get all into this fad about what's hip, then a month or two later its some new song or some older song that expresses their true nature. If it's sooo important then why does it get old? 


Kind of gets old hearing about it after a while. And yet I'm the only person who probably feels this way, well not only but I know I am in the minority because everyone thinks music is this fabulous wonderful thing, when all it really is is a tool that manipulates their emotions.


So I'm calling shenanigans on all the music lovers out there. I think it's just a weak attempt at escape and an attempt to fit into something.

am I wrong?


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I never choose music just because it is popular. I will listen to popular music (in fact, since I hear it the most when I am music hunting I tend to really only listen to popular music due to it being played the most) but I also listen to music that not many people (at least here in the U.S.) know about.

As far as why I like it, Idunno, I just love it. :crazy:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I like music, gives me something to focus on when I'm bored or when I'm trying to tune someone out (It works especially well for this). I can't really explain why I like it so much, it's just something that I really enjoy.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I just don't understand... Like ok musics cool or whatever but I just don't see what the big deal is. It's music.. I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.
> 
> 
> just seems like people get all into this fad about what's hip, then a month or two later its some new song or some older song that expresses their true nature. If it's sooo important then why does it get old?
> ...


If you felt the same way *I* did about music, you'd be jumping up and down going "FUCK YEAH IT'S MUSIIIIIIIIICCCCC!!!"

So um. Yeah. We are different, experiences are different, and yes you ARE wrong. XD


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

I consider music to be an incredibly important part of my life considering my talents, knowledge, and possible career path all include it. I agree with you that most people look at music on a face-level and allow themselves to be influenced by it for all of the wrong reasons, and that, yes, corporations have have produced the music (the most notorious being Viacom ) for the artists to influence listeners to continue to consume what the company deems beneficial for itself. 

For the most part, yes, most kids running around thinking that they have 100+ songs on their iPod now think that they are music aficionados. Luckly for me, I got out of this trap before it took ahold of me. I absolutely adore my music and the music I listen to, and could honestly say that i'm obsessed with music on a deeper level.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

IDK I really don't listen to the music that would be considered hip; I listen to music that not everyone I meet listen to...But my love of music does not stem from any of that...It takes me somewhere that nothing else can and it makes me feel the way very few things can make me feel...I just have a huge passion for it and it's unexplainable...I'm not talking about songs only, music in general...I mean music without words too.
I can listen to something 500 times in a row and not get tired of it lmao


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, let's not stereotype now -_-

Yeah, there are a lot of people who think they love music or a particular style. They may only pick up on a particular aspect of the music and think that they like it or feel that it better describes an emotion that they don't know how to express.

Fads are just that - fads - and the shallow will always follow them without question. There are those who will never truly understand themselves, and worse those that think they do; it's these people who like music because it's trendy - or simply because they don't know what else to like.

Music is just another form of expression, although it's one that happens to be very important to humans. The most interesting aspect of music is how the brain receives it, processes it, and can so easily be influenced by it. Because sound is so important to us, and speech is imperative to communication, I think it's in our nature to enjoy music and enjoy the expression of it. That's not to say that everyone has to like it, or like all music, but it would be difficult to find someone who doesn't like any music whatsoever.

You might be interested in learning about the sociology of it and how it has changed over the years. You might also look at indoctrination through music and how easy it is to train yourself to like a certain type of music. it's also been used to treat people's medical problems.

I know what kind of music you're really talking about ... and I'm not even going to go there, haha. But don't group all music into that category. Find something that interests you and if nothing does, then don't worry about it. Just don't resent all music just because a few asshats don't know what real music sounds like.

So go back to listening to Eminem, you hater =P


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, tell him, Spades!

LOL I'm kidding.

But yeah. Music really does effect emotions. I'll fully admit that I use it as a tool to manipulate my emotions! And it works!

But that's MUSIC. That isn't _just_ what's in style or what hipsters listen to... 'Music' means ALL MUSIC the last time I checked. XD

If you are talking about fads, then talk about fads. If you are talking about superficial, then talk about superficial. But if you are talking about music, you are talking about music, *as in all of it*.

Anyway...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah...I get that you're talking about popular music fads...that I kinda agree on xD
But you should specify as Sprinkles said hehe


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I just don't understand... Like ok musics cool or whatever but I just don't see what the big deal is. It's music.. I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.
> 
> 
> just seems like people get all into this fad about what's hip, then a month or two later its some new song or some older song that expresses their true nature. If it's sooo important then why does it get old?
> ...


not everyone can connect with music as much as other people

to me, it's a drug. i gain the same state of euphoria of being high while listening to a song that i really connect to and under the right setting. some people call bullshit on this, i just laugh. :tongue:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

still kind of hoping for an answer that is unique really, thanks for the input so far


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> If it's sooo important then why does it get old?


It is either important to you or it gets old.


> Kind of gets old hearing about it after a while. And yet I'm the only person who probably feels this way, well not only but I know I am in the minority because everyone thinks music is this fabulous wonderful thing, when all it really is is a tool that manipulates their emotions.


Indeed it is, and why not utilise it? I find it very useful. 
I have playlists which I use when I want to feel a certain way so I can work, or just not feel all sorry for myself. it's a good way to overcome useless emotions. 
It's also a good way to get shit out. If I need to have a good cry to feel refreshed, then music induces that. It's just too easy to not love xD


> So I'm calling shenanigans on all the music lovers out there. I think it's just a weak attempt at escape and an attempt to fit into something.
> 
> am I wrong?


Nah, I don't think so. If we wanted to fit into something, we'd like popular music. The real loony music lovers out there like me and lots of people here, evidently.. we'd rather have our music than fit in  Also, at risk of sounding cliche and idiotic, when I dance and sing to music, I feel genuine. It removes my inhibitions, maybe because it's an escape... I don't really know. But I know what effect it has on me, and it's good.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

You're saying that people who love music only love it because it's popular?

.... Okay, weird generalization, but, no. 

Music is like sex to my ears. Just like I eat certain foods because they're wonderful to my taste buds, just like I enjoy massages because my skin loves it, just like I where certain perfumes because I love the smell, I listen to music because the sounds are simply amazing. I don't really get emotionally invested into music, I just listen and enjoy.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm positive he's talking about popular music trends though...not just music in general...Right?
I hope so...Because I LOVE music xD


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

"Without music, life would be a mistake." - Nietzsche. <3.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

no.. i don't mean mainstream popularity, because everyone goes through their own personal little fads with different bands and groups.. Still thanks for all the replies, looking for an answer that strikes me as something different.


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> no.. i don't mean mainstream popularity, because everyone goes through their own personal little fads with different bands and groups.. Still thanks for all the replies, looking for an answer that strikes me as something different.


Are you talking about hipsters and their tendency to "discover" bands one minute and drop them the next, all while acting like they're the only one that "gets" the bands music and get pissed after they get mainstream?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I am talking about EVERYONE. :tongue: Maybe I am just envious, being the type who doesn't get excited about anything maybe I am looking for an answer that actually means something to me.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I think I know kinda what you're wantin'. Hold gotta do some diggin' through the internets........................done.

http://personalitycafe.com/critical...t-memories-understanding-human-mind-easy.html a combination of this article and.....

......this one:

http://eamusic.dartmouth.edu/~larry/music1052008/readings/Patel_2003_Nature_Neuroscience.pdf

The first one is an article I posted before that describes the HUGE influence our communication abilities has on our experience of 'consciousness', and the second is an empirical example that describes the cognitive link that exists between the way our brains process both human language as well as music.

And together I think they hint at a large amount of the reason music is so amazingly delicious to most of humanity <3 Mmmmm....


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

The musiiiiiiic! IT IS EATING MY BRAIN FROM THE INSIDE AND I LIKE IT THAT WAYYYY! XD

Unique enough for ya?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

please do not start posting youtube videos in here, I want to be able to come to this thread without it being a problem for my browser.

this is not meant to be another spam music thread, I think a couple dozen of those is enough already

please note it's in the general psychology section and while you may believe music expresses your feelings the best obviously if I shared that view this thread would not exist


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> please do not start posting youtube videos in here, I want to be able to come to this thread without it being a problem for my browser.
> 
> this is not meant to be another spam music thread, I think a couple dozen of those is enough already


It isn't even music so NEH. XD

But fine.


----------



## deepestblue (Apr 18, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I just don't understand... Like ok musics cool or whatever but I just don't see what the big deal is. It's music.. I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.
> 
> 
> just seems like people get all into this fad about what's hip, then a month or two later its some new song or some older song that expresses their true nature. If it's sooo important then why does it get old?
> ...


Wow. Ok...

Music is a huge part of my life. I listen to it all the time. It could be popular or unknown, but either way, if it touches me, I love it. It doesn't make any person better than another person to think, "Whoa, that song fits my feelings exactly." If it has that effect with many others, that makes it even better. And if I love a song, I love a song. It doesn't become old after a few days; it always touches me the way it did the first time. 

Other songs can touch me the same way. I've made mix cd's and tapes of songs that match a certain feeling. And some albums I've played all night long, and continued to play a lot afterward. It's not anything that "manipulates [my] emotions," but rather something that gives validation for what I feel. So, no fitting in, not even really escaping.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I just don't understand... Like ok musics cool or whatever but I just don't see what the big deal is. It's music.. I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.


That's exactly what is comforting - I am not alone in my feelings. Sometimes a song will articulate a feeling in a way I cannot, or have not been able to hitherto. 

A lot of people just enjoy music in the way they enjoy other tangible things. There are foodies out there, fashion fiends, and sporty thrill-seekers because sensory experience does make you feel ALIVE. 



> just seems like people get all into this fad about what's hip, then a month or two later its some new song or some older song that expresses their true nature. If it's sooo important then why does it get old?


Novelty songs get old, but they are usually treated as guilty-pleasures by music nerds (ie. people _really_ into music). Honestly, I like a lot of old music the best (like 20+ years old) precisely because it has stood the test of time (okay, it hasn't stood Mozart test of time, but still...). I have an arsenal of old songs I can dig out to complement every nuance of feeling I have :tongue:.



> because everyone thinks music is this fabulous wonderful thing, when all it really is is a tool that manipulates their emotions.


Manipulation has negative connotations. Just because something affects your emotions does not mean it is manipulating them. No wonder ENFJs get a bad rap from some people :tongue:




DanseMacabre said:


> Nah, I don't think so. If we wanted to fit into something, we'd like popular music. The real loony music lovers out there like me and lots of people here, evidently.. we'd rather have our music than fit in


The music must fit in with us! :laughing:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> That's exactly what is comforting - I am not alone in my feelings. Sometimes a song will articulate a feeling in a way I cannot, or have not been able to hitherto.
> 
> A lot of people just enjoy music in the way they enjoy other tangible things. There are foodies out there, fashion fiends, and sporty thrill-seekers because sensory experience does make you feel ALIVE.
> 
> ...


Yup. And not 'getting' something doesn't mean one should imply that there is nothing to get, which is kind of why I'm effectively sitting here going "neener neener neener!"

:tongue:


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

If you feel this way about it, then you must not have found the type of music for you yet.

Music you truly like never gets old and doesn't fade away like the stuff on the top 40. But if you like the music in the top 40, that's cool too. I think our views conflict in that you think music is something that manipulates your emotions, and I think that if a song can change the way you feel then it's something that's pretty powerful. I guess it's all how you perceive it. 

I could care less about fitting in, in fact, I hardly know anyone in real life who listens to the same types of music I do. I kind of wish I did though, just for some common ground.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I never cared for music, in fact as a child I HATED it. But there were other factors involved with my dislike for music as a child. It wasn't until my early teens that I began to find it tolerable. I really doubt there is any type of music I haven't heard.. besides some really way out there stuff, and to me, it's not just music, it's everything. I do not become excited about anything. It's just who I am. But to me music is the one thing that I see the majority of everyone everywhere about. I don't understand how people think they are the only ones who like a type of music when people all over the world listen to it. If it ever made it on album your not the only one, if you happen to listen to music that is only out of a garage, then sure that might be unique but it still probably fits into one genre or another.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I never cared for music, in fact as a child I HATED it. But there were other factors involved with my dislike for music as a child. It wasn't until my early teens that I began to find it tolerable. I really doubt there is any type of music I haven't heard.. besides some really way out there stuff, and to me, it's not just music, it's everything. I do not become excited about anything. It's just who I am. But to me music is the one thing that I see the majority of everyone everywhere about. I don't understand how people think they are the only ones who like a type of music when people all over the world listen to it. If it ever made it on album your not the only one, if you happen to listen to music that is only out of a garage, then sure that might be unique but it still probably fits into one genre or another.


I can get where you are coming from because I've had a couple phases like that.... when I was really depressed and isolated (and didn't even know it, and in fact denied it for a long time)

And also, it's not all about liking something that nobody else does. That's really kind of silly, actually. :crazy: Some people do get pretentious yeah, but they aren't really 'getting it' anyway.

And garage music means different things to different people, too, some people like it because it is music for the sake of music and not a 'product' of industry sold by some people who don't even understand it except for the fact that there is a demand which brings them money. Other people simply like a less polished and more nuanced sound.

Genres also aren't all that sweeping except when we get into cookie cutter stuff that goes by a formula which has literally _no_ nuance at all. Even in punk or electronica or whatever you want there are different subtleties between groups and between songs - what I like to call the 'micro' parts of the music. It's some times things that a lot of people don't pick up on, but it is there.


----------



## deepestblue (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never heard of anyone that seriously thinks that s/he is the only person who likes a particular kind of music. A lot of people say that, and really what they're looking for is someone to share music with. That in itself isn't a problem, it's more of a way to try to connect with others. Such a connection is pretty deep. With most people, the music they listen to does have an emotional effect, either as validation of feelings or to otherwise make them feel better. You might call the latter making music a tool of emotional manipulation, but if it makes people feel better without harming others, who's to say it's wrong?


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm stuck in the late 80s and 90s with my musical tastes. Definitely doesn't make me popular.


----------



## DJ iZREL (Apr 20, 2010)

you may be right, you may be wrong but music speaks directly to the soul.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I think people get "bad" music taste when they enter school. Is all about being "cool". I had great taste since I was born (Queen, Beatles, rock'n'roll, 50's and so on) but when I was about 10, kids were mocking me for not having even one cool CD. And then I started buying CDs of Spice Girls and Caught In The Act and Boyzone and similar and telling people that I'm a fan but I actually never listened to it (even now I maybe know one song of each of the bands). Luckily, when you enter university, it is appreciated to be an individual so I could return back to the music that I like. And by now, I'm tough enough that I am capable to admit that I love the 20's and 30's music and really old country. 
If it speaks to the soul, it's never wrong.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Music makes me feel more than any other thing in life. It makes me feel so much I feel exposed if I say what music I like. It makes me feel vunerable lol xP. Music fads and popular music can fuck off, aside from them, music makes me feel intensly which is intensly appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Music is engrained in us all. I don't knowno how, but it is. Babies dance when they hear music.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

it's not ingrained in me...  

I prefer the sound of the nice hum of electricity running through machines... it's music to my ears lol


----------



## Jib (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Please refrain from the posting of youtube videos, this is general psychology and unless it is strictly relevant to the question we would appreciate your cooperation , thank you for your understanding, a representative will be with you shortly...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I just don't understand... Like ok musics cool or whatever but I just don't see what the big deal is. It's music.. I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.
> 
> am I wrong?


you're not wrong necessarily, but that could be said about a lot of things and not just music. I think people in general who have original ideas are one in a million. A lot of people just follow whats fed to them, and in a post-Ipod world its to get the mp3 of whoever is plastered everywhere.

As for myself, I've been connected to music since an early age. I own 3 different mp3 players --all different gigs and for different reasons-- and they're probably the thing I treasure most out ofall of the things I own. About 90% of the music I listen to isn't mainstream, 5% isn't in production anymore, and the rest could be found pretty easily but I doubt is very popluar. 

On rare occasions I can actually feel the music in something of an euphoric way. It really gets me high to feel vibrations from instruments, or have my mind swim from beats or lyrics. Even the hum of a voice in song triggers something that I don't experience in everyday life.

In this Ted Talk, Evelyn Glennie --deaf percussionist-- discusses how the human body interprets music and listens to music, rather than just your ears.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

not to knock you or anything but your saying the exact same thing everyone else is. everyones music is unique, i get it. I have to accept the fact I am not going to get an answer that will satisfy me. Thanks anyways though, the video was interesting. I guess for whatever reason my genetics did not inherit this need for something that provides no real beneficial qualities. I suppose I should be grateful in a way but I find myself rather envious..


music is a tool I suppose, it serves a purpose in some aspects but not on the level people give it credit for.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

android654 said:


> you're not wrong necessarily, but that could be said about a lot of things and not just music. I think people in general who have original ideas are one in a million. A lot of people just follow whats fed to them, and in a post-Ipod world its to get the mp3 of whoever is plastered everywhere.
> 
> As for myself, I've been connected to music since an early age. I own 3 different mp3 players --all different gigs and for different reasons-- and they're probably the thing I treasure most out ofall of the things I own. About 90% of the music I listen to isn't mainstream, 5% isn't in production anymore, and the rest could be found pretty easily but I doubt is very popluar.
> 
> On rare occasions I can actually feel the music in something of an euphoric way. It really gets me high to feel vibrations from instruments, or have my mind swim from beats or lyrics. Even the hum of a voice in song triggers something that I don't experience in everyday life.


It's funny because some people don't get how I can be moved by a chiptune for example... but I honestly am!

They say "it's just a bunch of beeps and blips" and I'm going "yeah but each beep and blip is _special_". And it's true, they all have different wavelengths and textures and arrangements which can be just as expressive as playing a violin or whatever - a computer chip can be a musical instrument, and 'natural' music is just a preconceived notion.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> not to knock you or anything but your saying the exact same thing everyone else is. everyones music is unique, i get it. I have to accept the fact I am not going to get an answer that will satisfy me. Thanks anyways though, the video was interesting. I guess for whatever reason my genetics did not inherit this need for something that provides no real beneficial qualities. I suppose I should be grateful in a way but I find myself rather envious..
> 
> 
> music is a tool I suppose, it serves a purpose in some aspects but not on the level people give it credit for.


You're not, you've got an opion like everyone else. It really does sound like you may not be able to "get it," but you also may not want to get it. 

I do have to strongly disagree with you though. Its not a tool of purpose like in the way a car is a thing for a purpose. I honestly believe if there is anything in the realm of the supernatural or in the realm of quantam mechanics that our minds can interract with actively, it exists in music. I can honestly feel rythm in my fingertips when I block out all stimuli around me, except for sound.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I really don't know what it is about Music.I feel it in my veins.
There is no better sensation to me then sitting in a dark room
music turned up and just feeling it.
Especially just playing music I feel it with every fiber
I have,I could play one song on a guitar for hours
and feel this amazing euphoria within me.


----------



## Jib (Nov 4, 2009)

I absolutely love music, but when I think about it, I really don't say that often at all, and if I've said it more than a handful of times, I'm not aware of that. I love playing guitar, and I recently finished an album I'd wanted to be done with for a long time...but I feel like it's more about me expressing something inside myself, and just being art in general, than being specifically about the fact that it's music. 

At a psychological level, there is something primal about music. I'm not sure what it is, but I remember reading about it somewhere. Everyone knows immune function goes up with music, and that music increases exercise endurance. I don't know why, but I think that's pretty common knowledge, and I've definitely noticed that listening to/playing music alters my mood for the better. 

I think the "I love music so much" thing isn't really exclusive to music, and that topic is more about closely identifying with an interest, to a personal degree (like if you really like a particular artist, for example, you get defensive of them when someone criticizes them, because in a sense you've introjected their personality, or are projecting onto them, and feel like people are taking a shot at you if they say anything bad about them).

People can feel the same way about pretty much anything else, and I think that topic is a lot more broad, and it's just a coincidence that you see that behavior so often among people who like music. 

It all depends on how you use music, too. Lots of times I listen to music just because it makes me feel good, and for no other reason. I don't see anything wrong with that, either; people spent their time recording that music, and having put a piece of themselves into it, what's wrong with benefiting from that? Isn't that what's supposed to happen? I don't have a lot of friends, and the friends I do have are working or away at school 99% of the time, so for the most part I spend all my time alone. It's nice to be able to make a human connection by listening to music and feeling like "someone gets it" or just feeling good, or just having a mirror to reflect something back to me. 

There's so much, too. It's like learning how to prepare different types of food from all over the world, or learning new exercises or martial arts stances and techniques, or learning a new form of poetry or anything like that. It's exciting, and at least for me, it's a joy to just try all sorts of different things out without getting particularly attached to any of them. There's SO much to do in life, and music is no exception. 

But yeah, there's probably a lot of reasons pertaining to maintaining stimulation in an isolated environment, and a lot of explanations on a strictly neurological level, but for the most part I'm fine just not thinking about it and enjoying the music instead. Different strokes for different folks; for me, I'd just rather keep learning more about playing music, listening to all different kinds of music from all different genres from all over the world, and enjoy the experience than think about what it means -- and thinking about what it means is certainly a more enjoyable experience for some other people. I'm going to listen to a J-pop song I've been listening to constantly lately, though. That stuff is happier than it has any right to be. 

I like it very much


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I was thinking music was more of a tool that could be used in relaxation techniques and manipulation.

Honestly brainwashing, (not in the sense that many of you are probably thinking) when it does occur music can be an intrinsic tool for getting someone to conform. It is very powerful, so I guess in a sense I am glad that I am not so influenced by such a thing.


----------



## Kymlee (Apr 14, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I just don't understand... Like ok musics cool or whatever but I just don't see what the big deal is. It's music.. I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.
> 
> 
> just seems like people get all into this fad about what's hip, then a month or two later its some new song or some older song that expresses their true nature. If it's sooo important then why does it get old?
> ...



Think about the one thing you are passionate about... Something that you enjoy so much that you're completely immersed in the idea of this thing, call it a love affair, call it a respect. Being enamored by something that changes the way you view life. 

Some of us music enthusiasts view music as a necessity for life. I am being quite literal when I say I would die without it. As a musician and listener myself, I know both sides of the fence. Writing/singing/playing music that moves a room to emotional freedom, and, being the recipient of such.

Not everyone has the same obsessions, not everyone feels identical relations to music, some feel their passions in scientific research, or in journalism, reading, caring for sick people, caring for animals. 
People are moved by many different things in their lives, and those things cannot be measured by what they mean to others, only to the individual.

No one could ever know how deep my love runs for music as an art and as a cohabitant in my life.

You may not feel the same way about it, but I'm sure if you look deep, you will find your own love for something different, and no one could ever tell you that it's effect on you has no merit.

roud:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Music activates your brain like few other things in the world.


*This is your brain on music*​_Mapping mental activity reveals that music stimulates the brain in the same way food, sex and drugs do
By Steven Fick and Elizabeth Shilts_











Hearing music: The auditory cortex (1) is organized in terms of sound frequencies, with some cells responding to low frequencies and others to high. Moving from the inside to the outside of part of the cortex, different kinds of analysis are taking place. In the core, basic musical elements, such as pitch and volume, are analyzed, whereas surrounding regions process more complex elements, such as timbre, melody and rhythm.











Imagining music: Singing Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star in your head stimulates the auditory cortex even though you are not actually hearing the tune. The activity, however, occurs in small, discrete areas (1), and to a lesser magnitude. The inferior frontal gyrus (2) tends to be associated with retrieving memories and is thus stimulated as you recall: "how I wonder what you are." Scientists believe the dorsolateral frontal cortex (3) is responsible for holding the song in working memory while it is being imagined.











Playing music: There are few activities that require more of the brain than playing music. It uses complex feedback systems that take in information, such as pitch and melody, through the auditory cortex (1), and allow the performer to adjust his playing. The visual cortex (2) is activated by reading — or even imagining — a score; the parietal lobe (3) is involved in a number of processes, including computation of finger position; the motor cortex (4) helps control body movements; the sensory cortex (5) is stimulated with each touch of the instrument; the premotor area (6) remains somewhat mysterious but somehow helps perform movements in the correct order and time; the frontal lobe (7) plans and coordinates the overall activity; and the cerebellum (8) helps create smooth, integrated movements.












Reacting emotionally to music: When you gets the "chills" from a piece of music, the "reward" structures in your inner brain (cross section), such as the ventral tegmental area (1), are stimulated. These are the same areas that are activated when a hungry person eats, when an aroused person has sex, or when a drug addict snorts cocaine. If you are listening to a song you find pleasant, activity in the amygdala (2) is inhibited. This is the part of the brain that is typically associated with negative emotion, such as fear.





















Plastic perception: Don’t drop the music program just yet! Research shows musical training in children enhances the activity of important neural systems. Changes are in regions of the brain that relate to playing an instrument, such as the auditory cortex (LEFT, TOP 1), used for processing musical tones; the motor cortex (LEFT, TOP 2), a region activated when using the hands or fingers; the cerebellum (LEFT, TOP 3), a part of the brain used in timing and learning; and the corpus callosum (LEFT, BOTTOM CROSS SECTION 4), which acts as a bridge between both hemispheres of the brain. Other regions may also be enhanced, but this doesn’t necessarily mean that the enhanced neural activity will extend to other abilities.

It is also thought that musicians who have had early training use their brains differently than non-musicians. For example, musicians use more complex circuitry in both sides of the brain compared to non-musicians. Some scientists believe musicians also tend to use the left half of their brain when analyzing music. The left hemisphere processes language and is used for reasoning tasks, leading scientists to believe musicians process musical information more analytically than those without training. It was commonly thought that people experienced the majority of music-related activities in the right hemisphere, where emotional and spatial information are processed. Today, however, it is believed that both hemispheres network together when it comes to musical activity.

For these kinds of brain changes to occur, musical training must take place early on in a musician’s life. If it doesn’t occur until after puberty, there isn’t as much modification. Brain enhancements are also specific to instrument types. When a violin player, for example, listens to a violin tune, the activity in his or her auditory cortex is quite high. But when the same violinist listens to a trumpet tune, the activity in the auditory cortex is relatively small.



This is your brain on music : Maps - Canadian Geographic Magazine


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Kymlee said:


> Think about the one thing you are passionate about... Something that you enjoy so much that you're completely immersed in the idea of this thing, call it a love affair, call it a respect. Being enamored by something that changes the way you view life.
> 
> Some of us music enthusiasts view music as a necessity for life. I am being quite literal when I say I would die without it. As a musician and listener myself, I know both sides of the fence. Writing/singing/playing music that moves a room to emotional freedom, and, being the recipient of such.
> 
> ...



I disagree with this completely. To think you uniquely feel about music and no one else is able to understand is a self delusion. there are billions of people on this planet, your emotions are not unique. This is my whole issue with that argument, people think that it's only them that feel this way. It's great that you can feel special but you must realize that it's all a lie right? How does no one see the connection between this and my other threads about being ignorant and wanting the truth?

the hypocrisy is so apparent its outstanding.

I do not mean to offend anyone but come on. Manipulation of emotions with music is no different than doing the same thing with lies.





My statement was not directed entirely at you kymlee, sorry about that

My brain is not wired like everyone else's, that much has become apparent to me


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I disagree with this completely. To think you uniquely feel about music and no one else is able to understand is a self delusion. there are billions of people on this planet, your emotions are not unique. This is my whole issue with that argument, people think that it's only them that feel this way. It's great that you can feel special but you must realize that it's all a lie right? How does no one see the connection between this and my other threads about being ignorant and wanting the truth?
> 
> hypocrisy is so apparent its outstanding.
> 
> I do not mean to offend anyone but come on. Manipulation of emotions with music is no different than doing the same thing with lies.


Say what you will but as far as I'm concerned I'm an endangered species. I'm the only one left of my kind. From the way I think to the way I write, and even the way I feel a bass line is completely unique to me.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Most of the time music makes for great background noise. I can't really tell you what's playing unless it's a song that I really, really like. :tongue: I drag my iPhone to the gym so I can have music to listen to while I work out... It helps to keep me going. If I don't have music playing I seem to have a bad habit of staring at the time I've been on the treadmill or how many miles I've gone.... With music I don't focus so much on that and just flow with the beat. (How corny was that?!) I also grew up playing flute and piccolo, so it's been a big part of my life since I was a little kid.


----------



## Kymlee (Apr 14, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I disagree with this completely. To think you uniquely feel about music and no one else is able to understand is a self delusion. there are billions of people on this planet, your emotions are not unique. This is my whole issue with that argument, people think that it's only them that feel this way. It's great that you can feel special but you must realize that it's all a lie right? How does no one see the connection between this and my other threads about being ignorant and wanting the truth?
> 
> hypocrisy is so apparent its outstanding.
> 
> ...



You can disagree, but this doesn't mean my truth is invalid. I suggest that you look at the meaning behind my words. I feel a way about music that other people might also share in themselves, however, some people may not feel that way about music, instead, they may lay their passion in something else, or in the rare occurrence (I've met a couple), have no passion whatsoever.

The way some people interpret music is significantly different than the way others do. It's not about "feeling special" its genuine truth. 

Music is not originally formulated to manipulate. In order for MUSIC to do that it would have to have conscious thought itself, without human influence. I perceive music more than just instruments and vocals, I feel music in the nature of life, birds, trees, the beat of life. 

I never said that I am the only one who feels this way, I said no one could understand how deep MY love runs for music. That is purely based on the fact that no one else shares my body, so they couldn't understand what it means for me. I can't put it into words. Music does something to me, changes my brain waves, my psychological function, I don't know why, but it does. 

I'm sure that you have something that means so much to you, that you couldn't explain to someone.
if not, then I'm not sure how to explain this feeling to you. I'm sure other people share this type of experience in their own way.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

A person Passionate about Music feels it,you just can't explain it.
It's like love there is no definition it just is.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm aware that there are things that words can not describe, but I still do not believe these to be unique experience in the least. I really think people would be better off if they believed that others on a deep level were more like themselves, because it's harder to condemn someone you think of as yourself unless you already hate yourself.


----------



## Kymlee (Apr 14, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I'm aware that there are things that words can not describe, but I still do not believe these to be unique experience in the least. I really think people would be better off if they believed that others on a deep level were more like themselves, because it's harder to condemn someone you think of as yourself unless you already hate yourself.



but I never said these were unique. I noted that they are present within a person. And I don't think that anyone was condemning anyone at all. I don't believe in that either, it's wrong. I believe in total equality of people. We do not have the right to look down on another being. Do we still do it? Yes. is it right? absolutely not. This is about the validity of music to some people. There is no standing to claim that music should be or is invalid to individuals. People are not the same, people are not going to *always* feel the same way about something, such as music, or politics or fashion etc... but that does not mean that some people are stupid or ignorant for feeling a certain way about those things. You as a living being, have the right to your opinion, your emotions and your philosophies, and I use the word YOU meaning EVERYONE.
:happy:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I dunno, I think it's that need to feel that we are individuals that drive us all into isolation, but if that lets you sleep easy at night it's cool, I understand. All the countries that are separated because of cultural differences... we are all humans, and I don't agree with your mindset even if you have good intentions.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> So I'm calling shenanigans on all the music lovers out there. I think it's just a weak attempt at escape and an attempt to fit into something.
> 
> am I wrong?


You are probably right about it being an escape Rob, but how is that different than hanging out on PC all the time? We all need our entertainment...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

true but I admit to myself what I am doing, I do not try to rationalize it as something magical. All I am doing is trying to see how others see and to get them to see as I do. Even if only one persons mind becomes open to new concepts than its a good thing right? maybe someone will find some type of insight they missed before


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> true but I admit to myself what I am doing, I do not try to rationalize it as something magical.


You're confusing people's inability to communicate emotions (the "magical" part) with their inability to rationalize (the part that draws them to a particular song). Generally they suck at both, but people don't think that music is truly "magical" to them. They simply feel that it is a powerful aspect emotionally and have difficulty expressing it in proper words.

How do _you_ describe a feeling or sound, Mr. RRob?

It's tough.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

This has nothing to do with music. Your "problem" is different than what you're inferring it is.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Even though I understand what you are saying, I have a hard time relating to people who don't listen to music and who don't get an emotional charge from it. I understand them, but I don't want to be around them much, LOL! But then, I'm a musician...


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

GASP!!!!! im slightly offended! music talks to the soul man!!! 

dont you get that urge, that need to move when you hear a good song? or when you listen to the lyrics and the words really connect with you? like it knows you? that you start to tear up, or get really happy, or content. or you dont feel alone anymore cuz its like wow this artist feels what i feel. 



YOU SIR ARE A ROBOT!!


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kymlee said:


> Think about the one thing you are passionate about... Something that you enjoy so much that you're completely immersed in the idea of this thing, call it a love affair, call it a respect. Being enamored by something that changes the way you view life.
> 
> Some of us music enthusiasts view music as a necessity for life. I am being quite literal when I say I would die without it. As a musician and listener myself, I know both sides of the fence. Writing/singing/playing music that moves a room to emotional freedom, and, being the recipient of such.
> 
> ...


did I ever tell you that I love you! cuz i totally do... yay! xoxox


----------



## DaEvil1 (May 6, 2010)

Some very weird allegations seems to have surfaced in this thread...

I can't speak for anyone but myself, so I wont, but I do believe that a few things I am going to discuss here, are common factors for many music lovers...

1: I identify myself through music. This is one of the most important aspects with me listening to, playing music and singing. It contributes to my identity, and it gives me a feeling of fullfillment as a person. 

2: I feed off of other people's creativity, and in that regard music is almost as integral to me as food is. If I go a day without music I feel emptier than I'd like to feel. Much like I'll be hungry if I don't eat. Call it food for the soul if you like.

3: I am a person who also likes to write and imagine things, and for me, music is along with my dreams and random thoughts and observations, the best source for inspiration I have.

4: When I listen to music, I get a sensation as if I get to know the people behind the music in a way I could never have otherwise.

5: Listening to music puts me in a meditative state. Which is a great thing in my book.

That's what I could think of now... I'm certain there are a lot more aspects that I haven't mentioned, but I hope you get the drift by now. If you don't, the only other way I could put it is that I need music, and I need to experience it my way. If I had to live a life without music, I feel as if I wouldn't be half the person I am now.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> ugh... Sometimes some of these answers are so predictable it's almost nauseating, but I'm an jerk...


What do you want to hear? Asking people why they are attracted to music is like asking us why we're attracted to sex or eating.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I just don't understand... Like ok musics cool or whatever but I just don't see what the big deal is. It's music.. I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.
> 
> 
> just seems like people get all into this fad about what's hip, then a month or two later its some new song or some older song that expresses their true nature. If it's sooo important then why does it get old?
> ...


 
It is. So what? 

We can say that about anything: religion, chocolate, books, TV, forums, sports.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

> I mean everyone get's so excited talking about how this song describes my feelings exactly, and yet they think they are unique and there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing they are.


To have an individual response is not to think one is unique. It's a fundamentally subjective response which is, by definition, individual. Isn't the same thing as claiming it is special. That's silly. 

The fact that there are millions of other people experiencing the same thing, the fact that someone else understands, is in fact a huge draw for many people. A sense of belonging. A feeling you're not alone. Being happy/sad/etc. at the same thing for the same reasons...kinda like playoffs actually. And it's not inconsistent with the idea that what one experiences is individual. Because people who are pointing out the subjective aspect are doing so to illusrate that your question is difficult to answer- you obviously don't share their reactions, so their personal response to what music gives them will not necessarily be familiar to you - and therefore you dismiss it out of hand. To feel a part of something, to feel that someone else understands - that means different things to different people, varying on what exactly is the commonality, what prompted the emotion one is identifying with, yadda yada...all of that will be personal, in one's reaction/value to/of the commonality. There is no inconsistency between these two things - they are at different levels.

I'm not a huge music person either, and I'm not unaware of the self-indulgent foolishness surrounding much of the popular stuff, but 95% of everything is crap. This is normal. This means nothing. Most of anything is crap. Including books, but that doesn't make books worthless. Most people read crap, doesn't make reading worthless. No point extrapolating- find the value of you want it, or find something else instead. Whatever. But having contempt simply for enjoying music? That's a bit far-fetched.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I admit, I haven't really read much beyond the first post.

For me, though, I have a form of synesthesia. A lot of time when I listen to music, I sort of "see" colors in my mind related to the notes that get played and I also get some really interesting mental images in general. Sometimes I even smell things depending on a song, but that's really rare, as it's only happened a handful of times.

So for me, aside from all the emotional aspects to it (ie: I can think of a song for basically every mood), it's also like a sort of legal acid trip that can get pretty interesting.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

A lot of things in life make no sense. Most things are useless. What do we need to live? Energy, along with various elemental compounds drawn in through food, air, and water that allow the smooth continuous functioning of our biological bodies. Satisfy that, and we live, we exist.
Yet the problem is: we can satisfy these needs and remain unsatisfied. So if one discovers something that brings joy to one's life, one has found something of value. It's totally unnecessary, yet what is life without joy? Sometimes, it seems like it would all be easier if everyone was just robotic, structures were set in place, and all one has to do is just follow our programming but life ain't like that, and for one lonely individual, lost and confused, the discovery of joy is like a lighthouse marking the way.
So don't go questioning what produces joy in others, go find what produces joy within you. Otherwise, you may find life to be not all that it is supposedly cracked up to be.


----------

